# Implantation Bleeding ???



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Can anyone help as I am driving myself round the bend. I had a miscarriage at christmas(after 7 years of trying to get pregnant). I'm aware after miscarriage that you "may" be more fertile, so as soon as my cycle got back to normal again  (last month, Feb) me and DH have been actively trying again. I do know for sure that I ovulated this month. 
On Sunday (day 1 of my cycle, I started geting mild stomach cramps then a just a little bit of dark red spotting. Same on Mon, Tues, Wed and today, although it's more lik e brown discharge than blood. I feel absolutely exhausted, very irritable, mild tummy cramps and backache.I am due my period almost a week away 26 March and I'm always quite regular. 
Can anyone tell me if this may be implantation spotting or just my cycle messed up.  I realise I'm probably gripping at strings and over analysing.   Would be so grateful for any advice.
Matti x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi matti,

Having managed to get pregnant through IVF, I have found that everytime I have different symptoms even though you think you know what to look for.

I have had spotting (brownish red)which is implantation bleeding and gone on to be pregnant, also sore (.)(.)'s.  
I have felt with most pregnancies that AF is on her way, so I think symptoms can sometimes be confusing.

You know you have just got to try and stay calm   and I'm sending you some      for a  !

emps
x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Emps

Thanks so much for your reply. A couple of days on and I'm still confused.  I really feel Af on her way but if it is, it;s a bad one this month. Feeling very light headed, dizzy and extremely irritable (more than usual according to DH). Had some more bleeding today and really not sure what to do. I've got a girly night out tonight and really not sure whether to drink or not!!!! aaargh. I'd rather not and be pregnant. 

I wish you all the best with your surrogacy, hope it all goes well for you both.

Matti x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Matti,

I can't answer your question but wanted to wish you loads of luck! 

 that it is implantation bleeding you're experiencing.     

Good luck, CG xxxx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

thanks so much for your replies. I'm afraid it wasn't implantation bleeding as I hoped. Very strange for this to happen to me, but I had the discharge for a week and then AF started, v heavy. I'm not giving up though. Been reading up on more stuff today and been to Holland and Barrett to get agnus castus and zinc and selenium. 
I keep praying that if i got pregnant before in Oct 07, surely it can again, even though I'm getting older.
Has anyone read Jan Andersen's book - Enhancing fertility over 40. Very encouraging.

I hope your scan goes well. Everything crossed.Matti x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear it wasn't inplantation bleeding Matti - sadly m/c's can seriously screw up your cycles 

 for some good news soon


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Matti,

I am so sorry  

No I haven't read Enhancing fertility over 40, by Jan Andersen's, but I do hope this book helps.  Any pointers we would love to have though.  Each cycle I try something different, reflexology, acupuncture,  drinking milk, pineapple etc etc....but I think trying to stay healthy and exercise is the key.....but very difficult when you get so many knock backs.  

Thinking of you  

emps
x


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Matti

I'm so sorry about your recent miscarriage and your disappoinment this cycle too. 

Thanks for mentioning the Jan Andersen book, it looks really interesting and I hope it inspires you to keep hopeful.
Wishing you lots of luck 

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Matti,

Sorry it wasn't good news. Don't give up though - like you say you did get pregnant recently so it's just a matter of time.

Take good care    

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

CG

I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is the one for you.  Don't give up.

Matti x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Matti  

Really worried that it won't work and dreading test day. I've never seen a positive test result on one! I've had a lot of spotting and AF pains over the past week so we'll see.   my luck's about to change.

I hope you're feeling a little better after your recent disappointment. This IF lark is so difficult.  

Love CG xxxx


----------

